# GUIed Programming Platform



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

I want a good programming kit for linux. It needs to be completely GUI based, or atleast as much as possible, and preferably based on C++. I like non-textual programming(atleast for simple apps), so I need something that can be made with a drag and drop or click and place interface.

And yes, it must be GPL v3 compatible(prefered)


----------



## Pathik (Dec 31, 2007)

Gtk+? Gtk--?


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 31, 2007)

Eclipse IDE is available for Linux I think


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 31, 2007)

@gx_saurav,
he wants a programming language,not an IDE.

@MetalHeadGautham,
Use Gtkmm,Its in C++ and u can design GUI using Glade.
*www.gtkmm.org/

Regards,
ray


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

Actually, I want an IDE. Something that can create GUI programs with minimal use of text-input.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 31, 2007)

The thread title and ur first post do suggest otherwise.

Regards,
ray


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 31, 2007)

Glade?  Rayraven already mentioned it, what else could you be looking for?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

OK, am installing glade via

```
sudo apt-get install glade glade-common glade-doc libglade2-dev menu libgtk2.0-dev
```

I LOVE GLADE


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

^best of Luck!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

praka123 said:


> ^best of Luck!


thanks.
Any good tutorials?


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 31, 2007)

Try this :
*www.gnome.org/~newren/tutorials/developing-with-gnome/html/ch02.html

Regards,
ray


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 31, 2007)

Say, doesn't 'glade' command install version 2 or less? Try glade-3, its neat!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:


> Say, doesn't 'glade' command install version 2 or less? Try glade-3, its neat!


will do when I upgrade to gutsy.

OK guys, here is my first project:

I am making a program similar to gigasmiles for windows, called GSmiles.

I am using the NoteBook widget to create a few tabs where the smilies will be neatly organised.

There will be pic of a smiliey, then next to it will be a use button.

The use button will have a command to copy to clipboard the BB Code required to add the emotion.

You can ctrl+v in text box of forum to use smiley.

I will finish it in a few days. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2008)

best of luck 

please do memory and CPU optimizations and exception handling.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 1, 2008)

And what about QT? It has qt designer and if I remember right kdevelop4 will have something similar too for developing qt4 apps


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 1, 2008)

mehulved said:


> And what about QT? It has qt designer and if I remember right kdevelop4 will have something similar too for developing qt4 apps


me kde no like


----------



## praka123 (Jan 1, 2008)

gtk2+ means more reaching in Linux..while qt means...it is supposed to be kde! although many says qt developing is easy(no personal experiance!!)


----------



## mehulved (Jan 1, 2008)

praka123 said:


> gtk2+ means more reaching in Linux..while qt means...it is supposed to be kde! although many says qt developing is easy(no personal experiance!!)


That's pure bullshit.
I had opera on my system without even having kdelibs, it's compiled with static qt. I neither had gnome or kde on gentoo back then but I could easily use both gtk and qt apps without having kdelibs or gnome-library on my system. Yes, there are  certain apps which depend upon kdelibs cos they are an integrated part of kde, but that doesn't mean all qt apps need kde or kdelibs.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 1, 2008)

I just said normal(read 95%) kde apps which depends on all kdelibs.try installing amarok in Gnome and say! even i am using opera and i dont want to have qt installed on my pc and uses opera-static! 8)


----------



## mehulved (Jan 1, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I just said normal(read 95%) kde apps which depends on all kdelibs.try installing amarok in Gnome and say! even i am using opera and i dont want to have qt installed on my pc and uses opera-static! 8)


read my post again. Amarok is an application that specifically relies on kdelibs. All Qt applications need not rely on kdelibs. So, someone can build a qt application without needing kdelibs. How do you suppose Qt3 apps run on windows and MacOS X?
If someone wants to code a program in Qt without using kdelibs, it's very much possible.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 1, 2008)

my point is in a Linux context,most of those who program with qt are kde people!and again many wants to keep their software inside kde de.so they make programs depdendency most kdelibs!thats what i meant.there is no reason i can find to have such wonderful softwares like ktorrent,amarok etc binding to kdelibs dependencies!no wonder,exaile is born due to this deps mess which kde apps are needing!
in a brief,90% of kde programs CANNOT be installed with a single libqt3/4-mt library.all are compiled with kdelibs as dependency which i dont want!150MB+ download for a single player!OH GOD JESUS!Save!!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeh, an example would be Skype for linux.

QT applications look pretty. Opera sucks though, it keeps hanging my system >_>

Apps starting with K need KDE definitely. They make it so that it intergrates well into KDE, no other reason. You omit that out, you have a standard global application, right?


----------



## mehulved (Jan 1, 2008)

praka123 said:


> my point is in a Linux context,most of those who program with qt are kde people!and again many wants to keep their software inside kde de.so they make programs depdendency most kdelibs!thats what i meant.there is no reason i can find to have such wonderful softwares like ktorrent,amarok etc binding to kdelibs dependencies!no wonder,exaile is born due to this deps mess which kde apps are needing!
> in a brief,90% of kde programs CANNOT be installed with a single libqt3/4-mt library.all are compiled with kdelibs as dependency which i dont want!150MB+ download for a single player!OH GOD JESUS!Save!!!


This is programming section. He isn't asking for qt apps. He's asking for programming languages, Qt works with C++, as he needs and Qt is in no way dependant on kdelibs. I don't see how kde dependancies come up here unless the programmer wants to use it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, let me get to the main reason why many of us desist from using KDE:

KDE culture is just too shocking for most of us. Apps have abstract names, unlike simple and meaningful names for Gnome Apps. Everything starts with the word K. K is everywere. It does not sound as good as G. Many world are PERPOSEFULLY MISPELLED. It has manythings that are just not named right and refered to in the right way. KDE is just too ovwelhming compared to gnome when it comes to this. Its reflected everywere, and this makes me MAD.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

^many more things to count..for me...i am...just not comfortable in Kde..i tried and tried...but...hates kde now!although i knows that qt is a gr8 platform for programmers,but ppl like me,who are just simple Desktop Linux users-many are NOT comfortable with kde's messy menus and configurations..also the people who are dedicated to kde de will make u mad when u try G vs K in intl forums or IRC etc..while most Gnome ppl are much more practical and loves simplicity yet functionality and customizibility!though i cant agree 100% with Gnome's HIG(Human Interface Guidelines),their work seems to reap benefits as from Gnome v-2.12 onwards  now expecting for the BIG one Gnome-3.0 8)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 2, 2008)

I think if KDE renames their stuff, and provides both simple and complex interfaces, and has a GTK2+ wrapper that intergrates those apps into KDE, it will be the best thing ever.

but for starters, we need a good programming kit with lots of easy to use pre-made widgets that can be used for easy programming.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> OK, let me get to the main reason why many of us desist from using KDE:
> 
> KDE culture is just too shocking for most of us. Apps have abstract names, unlike simple and meaningful names for Gnome Apps. Everything starts with the word K. K is everywere. It does not sound as good as G. Many world are PERPOSEFULLY MISPELLED. It has manythings that are just not named right and refered to in the right way. KDE is just too ovwelhming compared to gnome when it comes to this. Its reflected everywere, and this makes me MAD.


While that mebbe your personal opinion, I haf absolutely no problems with KDE except the fact that its a bit heavy on resources. XFCE is very very light but the customization is very limited; while KDE is prolly the best DE for out of the box customization. GNOME is a bit heavier and give more customization that XFCE but is lighter and somewhat less customization than KDE. Its somewhere in between.

Haf you tried KDevelop? I find it better than its GNOME counterpart.


----------

